# AVG Update Failed



## Droogie

Anybody else getting the AVG failed to update message, with AVG 8.0 free edition.


----------



## Droogie

Sorry about the double post, the first one timed out than just decided it was going to post anyway.  Can't believe how difficult it is to post a new thread on this forum still.


----------



## 2narmy

i had the same problem but stuck with it and kept trying it has nw updated, keep trying!!!

chris


----------



## JamesBart

i get this all the time with AVG! and i mean all the time! i just get on with it and it works on the end finally


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Are you running Windows Vista? If so Right click AVG and Run it as Admin.


----------



## cohen

Yes, if you do a search on the forum, we are known of the problem, i haven't had any problems, if do a search in one of the threads ceewi1 posted a link on how you "could" fix it.


----------



## tremmor

naaa......im not sure and having the same problem. (2) xp pro and one laptop with xp home. have to beat it on each one until it captures. maybe related to one of the updates. will see...


----------



## ceewi1

There was an issue a little while ago with a corrupted update by AVG, but that should have been well and truly fixed by now.

Try downloading the latest version, uninstalling the copy you have and reinstalling with the latest version.


----------

